# Do I want two?



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Good morning all. I was talking to a breeder I've become friends with since starting my search and thus acquiring Lucy and she has a 12-week male havanese that would be a half-brother to Lucy. My husband and I are thinking we're going to take the plunge and get him but I have concerns. Since Lucy is our one and only at this point and she has stollen our hearts completely, most of my concern is for the welfare of Lucy. She's almost seven months old (the 25th of this month) and is rightfully so the queen of the house. 

However, I've seen her want to play with other dogs so bad when we take her to obedience training and she's alone a lot of the day during the week. She seems to have adjusted well to her life as a single, spoiled queen, but there have been times we've thoguht it would be so fun for us and her to have another one. 

I realize the cost and work will double but the cost is easier to imagine. How much work will it be to watch two of them? Will they mostly stay together or will one be getting into something in one part of the house and the other into something in the other? 

I imagine it's impossible to give as much of my time to each dog individually when there are two of them. Does having each other compensate a little for having less of me? 

I want to use Lucy as a therapy dog and ideally we'd be able to use the other one that way too. Can you have two dogs, basically growing up together with only three months between them in age that relate and bond to humans or will they bond to each other more? 

I know a lot of you have more than one havanese. Can you share some of your thoughts to my concerns and share some of your positive and negative experiences of having more than one? 

Thank you. 
Diann


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Maybe all of you with more than one Havanese are too busy with your puppies to answer my post
.


----------



## JANEOC (Aug 28, 2009)

I have two that are three months apart. They are 2 years old now and it was the best thing that we have every done. When we brought our second sweet girl home our first looked at us as if to say thank you for the best gift you could have given me. We recommend two to all who ask.


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

Diann said:


> Maybe all of you with more than one Havanese are too busy with your puppies to answer my post
> .


Ask me about two when I am done with the water damage from condo above and all the snow and ice issues. He is a little cutie but a hand full. I look at Sasha and say I do not remember this part!! I do love him and Sasha has started playing with him so I am sure it will all be good!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Our Dizzie was 16 nearly 17 months old when we brought Nellie home.They were always fine together, but Dizzie did become a little depressed when he realized she was here to stay!But now they have great games together,and Nellie is very good for Dizzie,as he is a bit of a lazy bones and she makes him play.When we brought her home it was the beginning of my summer holidays so I had 6 weeks to give both of them my undivided attention.They are now nearly 3 and coming towards 2 years old.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

sashamom said:


> Ask me about two when I am done with the water damage from condo above and all the snow and ice issues. He is a little cutie but a hand full. I look at Sasha and say I do not remember this part!! I do love him and Sasha has started playing with him so I am sure it will all be good!


Ditto. :biggrin1: Except for the condo and water damage part! Augie was 2.5 years when we brought Finn in. Had I to do it over, I don't think I would have waited so long to bring in a second Hav. Augie had started to mellow out quite a bit when Finn came to live. And I get the feeling that sometimes he thinks the wild puppy is a bit much.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I have never had an issue when I added a dog to the existing pack, no matter what the age. There was always a short period of adjustment, but after that, it was much better for them and a delight (most of the time) for me. I would never want to have just one again.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

The only reason I might have waited longer is it has been twice as hard to house train. Zoey and Maddie are about 3mo apart but maddie was 5mo and zoey 10 weeks. I also noticed I didn't give Zoey as much one on one attention sort of like a second child.Maddie is much more outgoing and friendly. I think because I took her everywhere and the time of year was nicer for going places. It was about this time of year I got Zoey and we stayed home a lot more because of the weather. You might think about that.


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Had I to do it over, I don't think I would have waited so long to bring in a second Hav.


I'm bringing my second hav home in less then 2 weeks (!), but I already feel the same way as you. Wish I did it sooner. Fedja is almost 4 and a half years old, and I feel sad for him that it took me such a long time to make this decision. (I did try it once with another pup, not hav, and after that didn't work out, I was so afraid to even think about another dog. Btw she lives with a friend of mine and I get to see her now and then.) 
This time I will do everything in my power to make things work, because deep down in my heart I believe that Fedja would be happier with a doggy company.



Diann said:


> However, I've seen her want to play with other dogs so bad.....she's alone a lot of the day during the week.


Fedja stays never alone, but if that was the case I know I wouldn't have to think twice about getting a second. And you already know that your girl loves other dogs, so just do it :biggrin1:!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi & Shelby are 11 month apart. It took them about an hour to get used to each other and it has been a blast ever since. Kodi was pretty much house trained by the time I got Shelby and she was a little harder to train. I don't find two more work, even though I groom them myself. The pros definitely outweigh any cons there may be.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

It will take some time for your pups to get use to each other. Jack was a little stubborn in learning the rules with Dexter. Two different personalities! I groom my own boys, so big savings there. I love when they run around together. 

I feel like my life is just getting back to normal after 3 1/2 years....no more babies!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Each time I added to my pack, hubby and I weighed the additional work with the benefit, and the benefit won! I found that adding a second was more work, but such a benefit to Lily. Then the third and fourth really didn't add that much work. Although I regularly had an HRI foster here, they all settled in. 
I love having more than one!! More lovin and kisses!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Diann,

The only concern I would have would be your Lucy being a bit too rough with the puppy during playtime, due to her being so young. Before you make the decision, can you bring Lucy to the Breeder and have her meet the pup, see how she reacts with the little one?


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you all for your comments. Zury, you ask a question that I have been struggling with. See this new puppy idea came up rather suddenly, on Sunday. We had thought about a nee puppy but couldn't justify the cost after just putting a new furnace and air conditioner in our house. My friend is offering this puppy to me at a really reasonable cost. Before Sunday, we had Lucy scheduled to be spayed this Friday. We are now worrying about timing. Do we wait with Lucy's surgery (she turns 7 months tomorrow) and get the dog this weekend giving them a little time to adjust to each other or do we go ahead and have her surgery and get the dog keeping them separated until she heals. The reason why we want to get the dog soon is because of his age and the fact the breeder is having trouble potty training him. 

What would you advise? We would take Lucy to get the puppy if she didn't have her surgery yet.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Personally I would wait with the surgery for at least a few weeks to a month to give the dogs a chance to get acclimated to each other. I also would not worry about the way they play together. Some of it does look very rough and frightening till you realize they're just playing. On the rare occasions that I was concerned about the baby, I just stopped it.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I too would wait with the surgery,after all it is not set in stone when to have them spayed/neutered.If you wait a while you could have them both done together so that they rest and heal at the same time.One season will do no harm,some vets even recommend small breeds have a season before they are neutered.I personally think they bond even better together the younger they are.Rough and tumble play is good for pups that is how they learn what is acceptable and what is not.Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Okay. I've canceled surgery. I like the idea of having them both done at one time. Good idea. I'll wait three months and puppy will be six months and Lucy will be 10 months. Thanks for the suggestion and all you're comments.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Now we will be looking forward to pictures of your new boy.And finding out what you are going to call him.


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

The breeder has called him Spike; we'll be changing it. Any idea on a Spanish boy name or something that would go with Andalucia (Lucy's given name).


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Basque? 

Isn't that another region in Spain? Andalusia is a region in Spain, right? My geography is weak today.  
Aragon? Both Spanish and Tolkien, if you are a fan.


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

clare said:


> Now we will be looking forward to pictures of your new boy.


You read my mind :biggrin1:.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Diann said:


> ...the fact the breeder is having trouble potty training him...


Why is that?


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Good question. She said she doesn't have enough individual time to give him.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Does he have any sibblings? What has she done to socialize him so far?


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

My two are two months apart and Tess was SOOOOO thrilled to get another puppy in the house!! The two of them are nonstop play and entertainment. I wouldn't have done it any other way.

Alanna


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Carefulove said:


> Does he have any sibblings? What has she done to socialize him so far?


Yes he had siblings and one that is going to a show home I is still there. My guess is that he hasn't been out in the world experiencing different thin th things has not happened, another reason why we want to pick him up as soon as possible so we can start working with him.

Thanks for the good questions. The delays in my responses are me thinking and talking to my husband. He really wants this dog.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

morriscsps said:


> Basque?
> 
> Isn't that another region in Spain? Andalusia is a region in Spain, right? My geography is weak today.
> Aragon? Both Spanish and Tolkien, if you are a fan.


Except the Tolkien character is AragoRn.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Remember... Pups are time consuming (pottying and training). Do you have the extra time for about a year?


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

krandall said:


> Except the Tolkien character is AragoRn.


Oopsie! My nerdiness failed me. :redface: I was on another site, geeking out over the new Hobbit movie. lol!


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Yes, Andalucia is a region in Spain. Some place I've wanted to go for a while. 

Time? We all have the same amount of time, but am I going to make them a priority? My intentions are yes. My daughter graduates this spring and is going of to college and moving away. I'll need something productive to do with my time. I retire in 2 years and really want to be involved in some type of volunteering, reaching people through my dog (s). These questions are good for me. Thanks for asking them.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Diann said:


> Yes he had siblings and one that is going to a show home I is still there. My guess is that he hasn't been out in the world experiencing different thin th things has not happened, another reason why we want to pick him up as soon as possible so we can start working with him.
> 
> Thanks for the good questions. The delays in my responses are me thinking and talking to my husband. He really wants this dog.


If your HUSBAND really wants this dog, then GO FOR IT!!!!!! 
I totally would if my husband wanted/would LET me get another! LOL


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

morriscsps said:


> Oopsie! My nerdiness failed me. :redface: I was on another site, geeking out over the new Hobbit movie. lol!


As one who grew up on Tolkien, and have re-read them all a number of times as an adult, I don't think it's nerdiness. I can't WAI for the Hobbit movie, though I'm a LITTLE afraid it will be a let-down after the Lord of the Rings. I just can't imagine how they will be able to make Smaug really "real". But... maybe they will spin their movie magic and draw us back into Middle Earth again!:biggrin1:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Is hubby retired? Or close to it? Go for it, if he is all for it!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

krandall said:


> As one who grew up on Tolkien, and have re-read them all a number of times as an adult, I don't think it's nerdiness. I can't WAI for the Hobbit movie, though I'm a LITTLE afraid it will be a let-down after the Lord of the Rings. I just can't imagine how they will be able to make Smaug really "real". But... maybe they will spin their movie magic and draw us back into Middle Earth again!:biggrin1:


We were geeking over the casting call for the extras. Total bummer that I don't fit in any of the categories.... as well as not living in New Zealand.  http://www.aintitcool.com/node/52919

Back to adding a second doggie....

So what is the plan? Are you going to visit this weekend? It sounds as if everyone is convinced if Lucy likes him. As for a name idea, what about the obvious? Desi. ound:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

What about Linus? or Charlie?


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Ooo! I like Linus. Bossy older sister and little brother with a blankety.


----------



## klf0110 (Jun 30, 2009)

My two boys are 2 years apart. Getting a second Havanese was the best decision for me. My first Hav Huey has some anxiety and his little brother Beau is the opposite-very calm and easy going. Beau has helped Huey settle down and it has been very positive. They get along great. I still think it was the best decision I ever made even though it is more work but more fun too.


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

morriscsps said:


> So what is the plan? Are you going to visit this weekend?


AND we still need some pictures .


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Hopefully I'll post pictures tomorrow. We pick him up tomorrow. It's about a four-hour drive one way so it will be late when we get home. 

I'd thought of Linus and Charlie for names. I like them both but am going to let husband choose a name, as long as I like it. (grin)

I read the articles Dave posted and they made sense to me. I then Googled "raising multiple puppies" and was terrified. One website in particular said DO NOT DO IT! Really threw me for a loop. Then I read about you on this forum who have more than one and you seem to be okay. if it's just a lot of work, I can handle it, but if it's going to mess up both dogs' personalities, I'm hesitant about doing it. 

Did you guys with multiples keep your dogs separated from each other? Did you notice either of your dogs having personality change..being more doggie, not bonding to humans as much as a single dog?


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Ours love us first,then each other.They also love our 4 cats.They also love it when the grandchildren visit.Years ago we had 3 Tibetan terriers with no problems,they were all male and never fought,but played happily together.They all loved us humans the most and then each other.Things will be fine!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Don't worry about the love, for each other or for the family. It will all work out, just give it the time it needs for them to determine the hierarchy. After awhile, you'll wonder how you ever have lived with only one, no matter how short a time.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I really cannot imagine my life with only one Hav....it would be quiet for sure...and Dexter would be lazy. They both stay exercised when they are playing. Their antics keeps it interesting around here and me on my toes keeping them out of trouble. It really keeps me busy around here, never a quiet moment. 

It was busy for first 1 1/2 years though. Lots of patience, love, and getting your priorities rearranged.


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't check the forum that often anymore, but I can answer the original question: YES, YOU DO!


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

We are on the way to pick up our new family member. Just left hous. Prayers for safe travels and happy greetings would be so welcomed.


----------



## whitzend (Dec 1, 2011)

Have a safe trip and congratulations!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wahooooo!! can't wait to hear all about your trip and how it goes and SEE pictures!!!!


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

How exciting! Congratulations! Can't wait to hear more from you and finally see some pictures 
We are going to pick up our little girl next Sunday!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

How lovely!Have you left Lucy at home?Silly me you can't answer that right now!Hope you have a great all round trip.Looking forward to hearing more.Good luck!!


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

We have another soul on board. What a sweet heart. I wish I knew how to upload pic from my phone. Lucy isn't too sure. There were three puppies plus mom there. She was a little shy, then started playing a little. Can hardly wait to get 'em home and watch things unfold. My husband is in heaven, the new little boy has sat on his lap the entire time, just like they're best friends! by the way, he is huge! Already bigger than Lucy. I just realized Lucy its tiny.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

So...........lookiing forward to those pictures!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

We're home! Our new little guy, named Charlie Bear, is such a doll and has so much personality. Lucy and him have been starting to chase each other and he's now in his kennel with husband in our bedroom and Lucy's under my feet while I write a quick note to you. 

So far I've learned that boy dogs are "wetter" than girl dogs. After he pees, he's all wet! What do you do, just dry it with a towel or something? I guess all my other male dogs were so big and didn't crawl on my lap after they peed that I never noticed this before now.

I've learned that Lucy likes Purina Pro Plan more than Blue Buffalo. Figures, the healthier food is the less yummy it is. 

I've learned that stickers in havanese coats are not fun to deal with at all. 

And I learned that Lucy has come a long way in the time we've had her. When all I had to compare her to was herself, I didn't see all the growth she's made (behavior-wise). 

And now, the part you've all been waiting for.....

Here's a picture of each of them tonight when we got home. First, Charlie and then Lucy.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

He IS huge!!! (and VERY cute!!!) How old is he?!?!?

As far as being wet after he pees, it sounds like he needs a little "sanitary" clip to tidy things up. Kodi is never wet after he pees.


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

He was born Oct. 9, so he's 16 weeks old. 

About the sanitary trim, how much of the hair should be trimed off of the end?


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Congratulations! He looks like a Charlie Bear! How much does he weigh? Cute! Both of them. He looks happy. Are they both from the same breeder? 

Finn is always wet too, after he pees. Augie is more prissy - he has always cleaned himself after he pees. Boys!


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

Charlie Bear and Lucy look almost like a twins, cute. I get the feeling they are going to have so much fun with each other . Love the name you gave him. And he looks so happy in that picture! 
I too have learned, with my cats, that the healthier food is always less yummy lol.
Fedja is seldom wet after he pees. I just take all the hair away with "sanitary" clip.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

He looks very exuberant and pleased with himself. Very cute!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Jack was a little messy when he was young. Trim up the belly hairs to clean and let him get older and he will learn to keep himself clean.


----------



## whitzend (Dec 1, 2011)

They both look so pleased and happy. Beautiful family Congratulations!
More pictures :whoo:


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Brody used to get it all over himself when he went. He has better aim now and I've noticed lately he squats closer to the ground than he used to. He used to just stand there and got lots on his leg.

Charlie Bear is adorable!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I usually just trim a little in front of pee pee...where it will get wet/dry out (smell) and around the general area. Leave a little wick on the pee pee.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Charlie is going to be a big brother for Lucy. How much does he weigh?


----------



## LunasMom (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks to all of you that have "doubles" (and even "quadruples") for your responses. You really got me thinking about how Luna with love a sister. Would she still love us best? Is there ANY down side besides the obvious: money and time?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wow, he is BIG!!! are those 2 pics of 2 different dogs!? LOL I thought they were both of Charlie! 
can't wait to see more pics and hear some fun stories about the 2 of them!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Diann said:


> He was born Oct. 9, so he's 16 weeks old.
> 
> About the sanitary trim, how much of the hair should be trimed off of the end?


Some people leave a "wick" to channel any urine away from the body. Kodi doesn't seem to need that, so he is trimmed quite close. Check to see what he's getting wet, and those are the parts that you want to trim!

How much does he weigh? He does look very big! (more to love though!)


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

They both are adorable, Congrats!!!!! As for issue of him being wet most dogs do learn to keep clean, I do trim and leave a wick because thats how I was taught all those years ago. My boys are both very clean as is my girl.
Your not off the hook the two pictures were a start but we need more...more...more!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> They both are adorable, Congrats!!!!! As for issue of him being wet most dogs do learn to keep clean, I do trim and leave a wick because thats how I was taught all those years ago. My boys are both very clean as is my girl.
> Your not off the hook the two pictures were a start but we need more...more...more!


Pam King taught me to leave a wick, and for a while I did. Then I had the groomer I use now do his sanitary trim, and she cut the wick off. The only thing that happened was that he stopped having that little piece of yellow hair dangling there. He didn't get anything on himself. So I figured, if it's not doing anything positive, and IT get's covered with pee, why leave it there? We've been cutting it ever since.

It probably also makes a difference that Kodi is white. It makes the yellow staining on the wick MUCH more obvious.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Those long.....wicks can get pretty nasty......


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

You're not meant to leave them too long...I think it depends on the dog, for me it's a habit. Yogi and Boo Boo both clean up after peeing, I try not to think about it as they are both so free with their kisses.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

LOL Robbie! Charlie and Lucy are both beautiful, Diann! Congratulations, and enjoy!!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Charlie Bear looks such a happy chap!A big bouncing boy!And Lucy is so pretty,you are in for fun and happy times.


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Charlie is a very big boy. Yesterday at the vet he weighed in at 8.7 pounds and he was born on Oct. 9...making him just shy of four months. I took Lucy in to the vet yesterday afternoon to check her weight and talk about getting her spayed this Thursday. She weighed in at 8.5 pounds and she was born Jun. 26, just over seven months. Three months difference and he is already heavier than she is. 

Last night someone at the training club I take Lucy for training asked, is she a purebred Havanese. I was offended!  Another lady standing next to who has been admiring Lucy for a few weeks spoke up and said, of course she was. I guess Lucy's just small. Personally, I think she's perfect. 

They are starting to play together really cute. Then we got the dreaded call about Charlie testing positive on Giardia. So now I've been keeping them a part more. 

They are fun together though.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wow, they are the same size! I can't believe he is that big at 4 months!!! wow, strong boy!! they weigh the same as Tillie and she is 21 months! 
So sorry about the Giarda!


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Tillie is only 8 lbs. I think she looks so much bigger than that. She is so pretty.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thank you.... she is a sweet heart, I think she is getting CLOSE to 9 lbs... maybe... LOL

how are your babies poopy bottoms doing!?? are they getting much chance to play??


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

wow! It's stunning outside at 2 am. Diamonds all over the grass and diamonds all across the sky. Not a breath of wind and the only sound is of eight (EIGHT) Havanese feet smashing the diamonds into the ground. Back inside, husband is snoring, one empty puppy is moving around inside his kennel and another is laying against the back of my cold legs. I'm wide awake.


----------



## whitzend (Dec 1, 2011)

Diann said:


> wow! It's stunning outside at 2 am. Diamonds all over the grass and diamonds all across the sky. Not a breath of wind and the only sound is of eight (EIGHT) Havanese feet smashing the diamonds into the ground. Back inside, husband is snoring, one empty puppy is moving around inside his kennel and another is laying against the back of my cold legs. I'm wide awake.


Isn't it amazing what we have been missing? Getting up in the middle of the night and how quiet it is and the stars are so bright. Looking around and knowing everyone else is sound asleep  there we are outside with a puppy. Thank goodness our weather in the Northeast has been so unusually mild. makes it easier..well kind of rotfl


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Bailey was much heavier than Milo at a very young age. I expected him to be huge, but he's only a little over 13 lbs. He just grew very fast and stopped much earlier than the others.


----------



## LunasMom (Sep 11, 2011)

*Your Words Convined Me To Get #2*

Monday morning before posting Luna's photos I starting reading this thread. I finished reading, went out to DH doing his thing in the garage and asked if we needed a second Havanese. I expected a "no": I got "I'm ok with that". I called my daughter to get help and erase the insanity of her aging parents and she said "go for it." I contacted Luna's breeder (Janet Birdsall of Yuppy Puppy) on line who had several male puppies and a 15 week old female that just became available because Janet decided not to show her. We picked up our Sola yesterday! When she and Luna were RLH together in the dog yard yesterday evening DH and I almost wept with joy. Right now they are both napping in adjacent crates in the bedroom and I am watching them with the little camera we have set up for that purpose. THANK YOU TO ALL OF YOU THAT POSTED ABOUT YOUR DOUBLES. You said the only error you made was not getting number 2 sooner! I think we did it just right.
Pictures of our Chocolate parti, Sola, will follow later. She looks just like Luna except she is dark chocolate with a brown nose and is smaller!

(I accidentally posted this to the other, shorter thread about 2 Havanese. Sorry for doubling this. No pun intended.)


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

LunasMom said:


> Monday morning before posting Luna's photos I starting reading this thread. I finished reading, went out to DH doing his thing in the garage and asked if we needed a second Havanese. I expected a "no": I got "I'm ok with that". I called my daughter to get help and erase the insanity of her aging parents and she said "go for it." I contacted Luna's breeder (Janet Birdsall of Yuppy Puppy) on line who had several male puppies and a 15 month old female that just became available because Janet decided not to show her. We picked up our Sola yesterday! When she and Luna were RLH together in the dog yard yesterday evening DH and I almost wept with joy. Right now they are both napping in adjacent crates in the bedroom and I am watching them with the little camera we have set up for that purpose. THANK YOU TO ALL OF YOU THAT POSTED ABOUT YOUR DOUBLES. You said the only error you made was not getting number 2 sooner! I think we did it just right.
> Pictures of our Chocolate parti, Sola, will follow later. She looks just like Luna except she is dark chocolate with a brown nose and is smaller!
> 
> (I accidentally posted this to the other, shorter thread about 2 Havanese. Sorry for doubling this. No pun intended.)


Your news is welcome, either way.  So excited for you.


----------



## LunasMom (Sep 11, 2011)

Please note that I fixed my post to read "15 WEEK" old puppy, NOT 15 month old. Yes, if you can find a way, get another. We only had to buy a second crate. We had so much stuff left from Luna. Also, we feel we were being financially responsible because we had purchase 100 Pee Pads (ya know--to buy in bulk) for Luna who used about 5 of them so we had 95 left in the closet. Now Sola can use them.! LOL LOL LOL


----------



## LunasMom (Sep 11, 2011)

*Up only once last night!*



whitzend said:


> Isn't it amazing what we have been missing? Getting up in the middle of the night and how quiet it is and the stars are so bright. Looking around and knowing everyone else is sound asleep  there we are outside with a puppy. Thank goodness our weather in the Northeast has been so unusually mild. makes it easier..well kind of rotfl


Sola only woke up to pee and poopl once last night--unfortunately that got Luna up, too. LOL DH took care of both of them because he gets back to sleep more easily than I do. Too bad all the commotion got me wide awake as 2 pups and DH went back to sleep while I listened to them snoring and breathing for an hour and a half.:frusty:


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh what a great thing I started...congrats!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

LunasMom said:


> Thanks to all of you that have "doubles" (and even "quadruples") for your responses. You really got me thinking about how Luna with love a sister. Would she still love us best? Is there ANY down side besides the obvious: money and time?[/QUOT E]
> More dirt in the house Less socks in that match in your drawer. Double barking, less space on your bed,two sets of eyes looking up at you for your dinner, Deciding what one to pick up and love first when you get home. Yes Luna will still love you best


----------



## LunasMom (Sep 11, 2011)

*Thanks Diann!*



Diann said:


> Oh what a great thing I started...congrats!


You sure did start something! Our dogs are very close in age: Luna was born June 21 and Sola was born October 5! Both my girls are smaller than your Charlie. Isn't it fascinating to watch them together. Luna has been so gentle with Sola. She rough houses with a miniature pinscher and that is rough and tumble and growling and carrying on--but she's gentle with Sola. Luna was alpha in her litter and is a fearless outgoing dog. Sola is much more laid back but she is very assertive with Luna. Go figure!eace:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwww CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

Wow congratulation Carol!!! But now you have a big problem...you have to change your nickname LunasMom :biggrin1:. And you have to give as many pictureeees !!! ;-) 
So much puppy breath on the forum, those who suffer MHS are going to have some hard times lol ! I have already fallen victim to MHS disease, and I'm going to enjoy it. Mine is coming home next Sunday, whooohoooo


----------



## LunasMom (Sep 11, 2011)

*People with One Hav Should Avoid Reading this*



El Bueno Habanero said:


> Wow congratulation Carol!!! But now you have a big problem...you have to change your nickname LunasMom :biggrin1:. And you have to give as many pictureeees !!! ;-)
> So much puppy breath on the forum, those who suffer MHS are going to have some hard times lol ! I have already fallen victim to MHS disease, and I'm going to enjoy it. Mine is coming home next Sunday, whooohoooo


In just a few days you will have more joy than you can imagine. And more pee on your floor but somehow it doesn't make as much difference as it did for the first one. Also, I know what to expect and that has reduced the puppy anxiety so this one is easier than the first (so far for me). But the real joy is watching RLH many times a day. It is so beautiful and fun. I think I am vicariously running with them.


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

LunasMom said:


> In just a few days you will have more joy than you can imagine.


I truly hope you're right. As the days past I'm getting more and more anxious...wil they like each other...how will Fedja react..etc. 
Glad to hear that your two girls are already enjoying each others company so much. I can only imagine what a delight it must be to wach them play rlh together. I think that it does helps that they're still so young and close in age, as they're not so rooted in their behavior yet and easily adjustable. Enjoy!


----------

